# 25 mile surge ride



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I’ll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.

Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


They know there's a bunch of Uber rejects driving!


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> They know there's a bunch of Uber rejects driving!


To be honest, I make more on LYFT full time than I ever did on uber. Strangely.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


Way to go...

Just remember you are taking a risk. Lyft finds out, you are done for.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

doyousensehumor said:


> Way to go...
> 
> Just remember you are taking a risk. Lyft finds out, you are done for.


Even worse is the liability risk if there's an accident. Drivers without commercial insurance stand to lose everything they own.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


After 5 years with Lyft, I've developed small friendships with repeat passengers. Every now and then I ask them to show me what they were charged after I end the ride. The fares continually increase, but our pay is steadily decreasing. The same run which used to pay me $26.00 is now paying just $20.00. Also, instead of getting 78% of the fare, I'm now getting 50 to 55% of the fare. 
:i'm mad:


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


Lyft is never upfront on approximate pay unless you are sitting in their "zone" and see the bonus. Last week got an unexpected $10 bonus as it was queed in my app. Most of the time, you go miles to pick someone up and Lyft is charging them much more and you don't get shit. Cash rides where both benefit is a good way to get that dough and give the middle finger to Lyft. Just make sure they do not leave anything in your car or they will contact Lyft and obviously rat you out to get your info.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


He can be taught.... LYFT is ****ing both rider and driver at the same time... If its surging... I don't even turn LYFT ON.



TemptingFate said:


> Even worse is the liability risk if there's an accident. Drivers without commercial insurance stand to lose everything they own.


Yep and yet there are probably 90% of the drivers out there with NO RIDESHARE coverage at even a minimum.. they will lose their ass when the accident happens.. and I don't give a damn how good a driver you are.... I had gone 28 years with no accidents... And have now had 2 in 8 months... Luckily both were not my fault... But the point is your exposure quadruples or more doing this gig.... PAY THE DAMN $20 EXTRA A MONTH AND COVER YOUR ASS PEOPLE......


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TemptingFate said:


> Drivers without commercial insurance stand to lose everything they own.


Damn. Have to put on a Culture Club album now. Thanks a lot.


----------



## Uberme2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

They spent millions to understand emo intelligence of the drivers they attract. They know that you’ll work for less if they give you the “feels” since most of Lyft driving will work for peanuts if they feel appreciated. Whereas Uber drivers only feel motivated by more money.


----------



## SteveAvery (Jan 20, 2016)

Uberme2020 said:


> They spent millions to understand emo intelligence of the drivers they attract. They know that you'll work for less if they give you the "feels" since most of Lyft driving will work for peanuts if they feel appreciated. Whereas Uber drivers only feel motivated by more money.


I make more hourly on LYFT than I ever did on uber, but okay.


----------



## iheartsubarus (Dec 23, 2019)

Uberme2020 said:


> They spent millions to understand emo intelligence of the drivers they attract. They know that you'll work for less if they give you the "feels" since most of Lyft driving will work for peanuts if they feel appreciated. Whereas Uber drivers only feel motivated by more money.


I prefer Uber since I know what I'm going to be paid upfront before I accept the ride, but Lyft pays more.. at least in my areas. It's nearly 20 cents a mile more. I know per minute is less but I am never in traffic so that's not much of an incentive.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

SteveAvery said:


> I make more hourly on LYFT than I ever did on uber, but okay.


For some drivers, with Lyft they make more money, same with me when I drove for them


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

SteveAvery said:


> Picked up pax last night 2am bar rush. Asked him how much LYFT was charging. $130 for 25 mile trip. I had a $11 PPZ and would normally get $20 ish for this ride. Told the dude I'll cancel and do it for $80 cash. He agreed.
> 
> Night before similar ride paid me $35. I cannot believe LYFT would keep so much of the profit from me. Literally $100 of that $130. F LYFT!!!


Problem is, and this just isn't a Lyft issue but with Uber too..... you "may" have had that ride multiply out and ended up making $80-100. Issue with Lyft is you just never know until you finish the ride (Uber is the same way). Lyft looses on this one, but if they told you up front you were making $100 off that ride you would have completed it with them.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

doyousensehumor said:


> Just remember you are taking a risk. Lyft finds out, you are done for.


In some States Lyft will turn you into the State Police, you will get a few Police rides to see if you will make the offer, It is solicitation and theft (from Lyft), it can get you locked up the same a a prostitute.


----------



## Uberme2020 (Jan 11, 2020)

TGK said:


> In some States Lyft will turn you into the State Police, you will get a few Police rides to see if you will make the offer, It is solicitation and theft (from Lyft), it can get you locked up the same a a prostitute.


OMFG. No District Attorney is going to waste their time pressing charges. We could all claim they are stealing from us and counter any of their claims.


----------



## Legalizeit0 (Jul 26, 2017)

@TGK, do you honestly think there are undercover officers trying to find out if you will go off That's ridiculous.

The fact is that Lyft now charges more to the passenger and does not share it with the driver. I always check my Lyft rider app from my home to the airport to see how the rate fluctuates, it goes from about $45 to over $100 at times, since it is about 25 miles, I know the driver is only going to get $20 no matter how much Lyft charges.

it would be nice if some lawyer out there reading this could actually look into the Lyft TOS to find out how they are able to continue to collect massive amounts of money without sharing it with the drivers.

The problem for many people, including myself, is that Uber does not have enough business to cut out weight times, thus taking Lyft rides is essential to make money, even though I know they are not passing on the fair amount.

to make it worse, Lyft will be rewarded by shareholders when their profit margin starts to exceed Uber due to the squeeze they are putting on the rideshare drivers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Why is any of this a surprise? Lyft needs to become profitable for their shareholders, and unlike Uber, they have no other way to get there. They will keep raising fares and lowering our rates until pax stop taking rides and/or we stop accepting them.


----------



## TGK (May 31, 2018)

Legalizeit0 said:


> do you honestly think there are undercover officers trying to find out if you will go off That's ridiculous.


It has already happened in 2018, NY, charged with Unlicensed Taxi, Theft Of Services, Solicitation and Theft of $200 or more. Plead guilty to Illegal Taxi, $2000 fine, $250 court costs and 40 hours community service.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Damn. Have to put on a Culture Club album now. Thanks a lot.


I like Culture Club! :biggrin:

Just not this song from Culture Club. :thumbdown:


----------

